# Pregnant platy



## stacyro94 (Jul 13, 2012)

So i got 3 platy 2 female and 1 male to bread them when surprisingly one is already pregnant im pretty sure i just don't know how pregnant. She is rather plump and started showing a gravid spot last night.:fish5: In the picture she is the red one on the left the other is the male.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

She could be. She is plump. Could be just fat. If she is pregnant she has quit a while to go yet.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, if she is pregnant, she does have weeks ahead of her. See the red wag in my Avitar? She's NOT pregnant. Platy's can be a little rotund. If you have a male in there, she will be pregnant eventually. You know when they are ready to give birth when they look like they could pop and the gravid spot takes up most of that area between their fin and tail and it starts to look less black and more red or pink.


----------

